# Crossbow Question ?



## " Little Foot " (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Horton Yukon SL, 150 #,wondering if I can up grade it to a 175# ?


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

call horton, they can tell you. chances are if they offer your bow in 175# limbs they can be upgraded on the existing riser/barrel. if not you can pick up a little speed with a custom string.


----------

